# Optical Forums > Progressive Lens Discussion Forum >  Zeiss individual vs varilux physio?

## nancy1953

I have been wearing reading glasses(3.00) for several years and recently switched to progressive glasses and am having alot of difficulty reading with them. My prescription is: 
OD +0.50x002
OS +0.50x180
+2.50 add prog.
My glasses now have a Piccolo 16mm corridor 1.6 lens. After talking to several opticians, it is suggested that I get larger size lenses and either the new varilux physio or the zeiss individual. I wonder which of these would have the best conditions for reading??
Thanks, Nancy1953

----------


## Cherry Optical

> I have been wearing reading glasses(3.00) for several years and recently switched to progressive glasses and am having alot of difficulty reading with them. My prescription is: 
> OD +0.50x002
> OS +0.50x180
> +2.50 add prog.
> My glasses now have a Piccolo 16mm corridor 1.6 lens. After talking to several opticians, it is suggested that I get larger size lenses and either the new varilux physio or the zeiss individual. I wonder which of these would have the best conditions for reading??
> Thanks, Nancy1953


Great question.  

The Varilux Physio is an extremely new lens.  It has been tested in clinical studies and shown to be the preferred Varilux lens by wearers.  

The Zeiss Individual is a Free-Form lens that offers Position of Wear characterists.. meaning the lens will be designed for your Rx and the way the frame fits your face.

It's really a crap shoot.  Either way I would expect you will notice a more comfortable intermediate (arms lenght) and reading area in the Physio or Individual than your current Piccolos.

Adam

----------


## AWTECH

From what I know the Zeiss does take into account much more information regarding the way the lens is placed on your face as fitted in the frame. This allows for a broader potential in individualizing the lens for you and your frame.

----------


## Chris Ryser

> *I have been wearing reading glasses(3.00) for several years and recently switched to progressive glasses and am having alot of difficulty reading with them. My prescription is:* 
> *OD +0.50x002*
> *OS +0.50x180*
> *+2.50 add prog.*
> *My glasses now have a Piccolo 16mm corridor 1.6 lens. After talking to several opticians, it is suggested that I get larger size lenses and either the new varilux physio or the zeiss individual. I wonder which of these would have the best conditions for reading??*
> *Thanks, Nancy1953*


*You are the typical case of someone that should not have gone into progressives*. You have been able to read without a problem with your single vision lenses............and now you look through this technical wonder lens that does not give  you much reading area,.....................mounted into a small frame which will give you about 10mm to read at the most.

The addittion of 2.50 in a progressive lens for a first time wearer plus the small frame is the worst scenario to start on progressives. You have no reading erea to speak of and see all the distortion to the side.

If you would have done this purchase 10 years ago when you had a much smaller addition you probably would have been happy with them.

Even if you go for a large frame you will still have the problems and will have very hard time to get used to them.

You actually dont need glasse for distance so you got them to be more confortable and switch form distance to near vision without looking for your glasses. Get yourself a large segment Flat Top bifocal and you will be happy forever.

----------

